# CO I Civil Service Exam



## bigdman1986

I am going to be taking the exam on the 24th of March I was wondering if anyone had any insight onto how long it typically takes for scores to be released, and also what do you wear to this? I am assuming its business casual, but I just wanted to make sure I never saw anything on the attire they expect.


----------



## Guest

bigdman1986 said:


> I am assuming its business casual, but I just wanted to make sure I never saw anything on the attire they expect.


You don't get a second chance to make a first impression, so dress to impress. A business suit (or Class A uniform if you're in the military) at the minimum, but a tuxedo (or dress blues) wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## niteowl1970

Delta784 said:


> You don't get a second chance to make a first impression, so dress to impress. A business suit (or Class A if you're in the military) at the minimum, but a tuxedo (or dress blues) wouldn't be a bad idea.


I couldn't disagree with you more. If you dress business casual you'll stand out from everyone else. They want team players not individuals.

This kind of outfit always makes an impression.


----------



## bigdman1986

so yea or nay on the suit?


----------



## Hey CO...

I don't usually post here, but if you can't tell that niteowl and delta were throwing some sarcasm your way then you're in some serious trouble trying to get into this business. There will be no one from the DOC at the test site (I'm assuming that this is your first CS exam). If you do well on the test and get an interview, then a suit would be the choice attire. As far as scores being released, just wait a few months and one random day you'll get your score in the mail.

(Sorry Delta and Niteowl, but I've been dealing with rookies for two weeks now and can see that this guy might be in more trouble that they are, and I didn't think that was even possible!!)


----------



## Foxy85

Khakies and a Collar shirt will be fine. You'll see some guys in suits, but they will just be uncomforatble during the test. No one is there for it.....Most guys will be in their pajamas.


----------



## Guest

Hey CO... said:


> I don't usually post here, but if you can't tell that niteowl and delta were throwing some sarcasm your way then you're in some serious trouble trying to get into this business. There will be no one from the DOC at the test site (I'm assuming that this is your first CS exam). If you do well on the test and get an interview, then a suit would be the choice attire. As far as scores being released, just wait a few months and one random day you'll get your score in the mail.
> 
> (Sorry Delta and Niteowl, but I've been dealing with rookies for two weeks now and can see that this guy might be in more trouble that they are, and I didn't think that was even possible!!)


Someone always has to ruin the fun.


----------



## davejoyce2000

Anyone know when our test score will be out?


----------



## davejoyce2000

USMCMP5811 said:


> December 21, 2012


Are you joking?


----------



## davejoyce2000

USMCMP5811 said:


> No.


Why so long?


----------



## niteowl1970

davejoyce2000 said:


> Why so long?


they want to be 100% sure they're graded correctly.


----------



## pahapoika

nothing like watching a kid dying in a 3 piece suit in the middle of July in an old brick public school with no A/C


----------



## davejoyce2000

IT IS THE END OF THE WORLD


----------



## Chrysler300

davejoyce2000 said:


> Are you joking?


If being gullible was a section on the test, my friend you score a 100.


----------



## davejoyce2000

Chrysler300 said:


> If being gullible was a section on the test, my friend you score a 100.


I'm not your friend. I would score a -100


----------



## Chrysler300

The scores are out!


----------



## mpd61

MCOFU!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## wwonka

So how did everyone do? 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cc3915

Nadda


----------



## niteowl1970

I didn't take it because standardized testing in inherently biased against minorities and women. Any further comments from myself on this thread will be done thru my lawyer Gloria Alldred.


----------



## sheabter

Got my score in the mail today. Now how can I see the list of people that are in front of me on the new MACS system?


----------



## sheabter

mpd61 said:


> MCOFU!?!?!?!?!?


What do you mean?


----------



## wwonka

sheabter said:


> Got my score in the mail today. Now how can I see the list of people that are in front of me on the new MACS system?


Well once they get the new system up once you log in, it should show you the entire list.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptlm. King

God knows when that is gonna be! My girlfriend got an 88 on the exam.....


----------



## wwonka

Ptlm. King said:


> God knows when that is gonna be! My girlfriend got an 88 on the exam.....


 It says July 2, bet whether it is actually up on that date or not is the question. I would take the over..

One friend of mine got a 94 and another for 89. Both vets.

Now the waiting for cards begins.

Goodluck everyone.


----------



## Guest

sheabter said:


> What do you mean?


Massachusetts Correction Officers Federated Union.....the union for Massachusetts DOC Correction Officers.


----------



## Chrysler300

Sheabter, the MACS system is not up and running yet, you can create an account following the instructions given on the ma.gov/civilservice page and once fully operational the list will be yours for the viewing. Good luck.


----------



## temps1

Hey guys!! This is my first post. I just have a quick question. I recently recieved a card in the mail telling me to come in for an interview for the Boston Police Department. Can anyone give me any advice on what to say or expect during this process? Any positive feed back would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Guest

temps1 said:


> Hey guys!! This is my first post. I just have a quick question. I recently recieved a card in the mail telling me to come in for an interview for the Boston Police Department. Can anyone give me any advice on what to say or expect during this process? Any positive feed back would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


If it's an actual interview ( as opposed to just signing the list to indicate your interest), then;

1) BE HONEST! Just like lawyers, oral board members and background investigators rarely ask a question to which they don't already know the answer. If you have a speed bump in your background, don't try to rationalize it with excuses.....give a mea culpa and move on.

2) Get a SHORT haircut, be clean-shaven, and wear a conservative business suit. You can't go wrong with a dark-blue suit, white dress shirt, and a conservative red or blue-patterned necktie (no "joke" or "gag" ties).

If all you're doing is signing the list to indicate your interest (which takes about 10 seconds), wear whatever you want. I was unshaven and dressed like a bum when I signed the list, but I was all cleaned-up and dressed to impress when I had my interview/oral boards.


----------



## Foxy85

temps1 said:


> Hey guys!! This is my first post. I just have a quick question. I recently recieved a card in the mail telling me to come in for an interview for the Boston Police Department. Can anyone give me any advice on what to say or expect during this process? Any positive feed back would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


Detective, you are not. Try a different thread, squirt.


----------



## temps1

Hey Foxy, two things.
1) I asked for positive feedback!
2) I did do my research but I only asked here because I was checking to see if anyone had or has first hand experience with this process!
So in the future please show some support and let's be positive here!
Thanks Squirt!

*Temps - I approved this so you may enjoy the group buttfucking you deserve... play nice with respected members on this board.... or GTFO !!*


----------



## kwflatbed

temps1 you picked the right handle, you are here for a very short stay.


----------



## Inspector71

Sound of pimple popping....


----------



## niteowl1970

I predict the OP will someday be an extra on the sequel to "The Departed."


----------



## 263FPD

temps1 said:


> Hey Foxy, two things.
> 1) I asked for positive feedback!
> 2) I did do my research but I only asked here because I was checking to see if anyone had or has first hand experience with this process!
> So in the future please show some support and let's be positive here!
> Thanks Squirt!
> 
> *Temps - I approved this so you may enjoy the group buttfucking you deserve... play nice with respected members on this board.... or GTFO !!*


I really figured that someone from Brockton would have thicker skin.


----------



## temps1

Hey guys I didn't know he was joking. I Apologize if I rubbed people the wrong way. I was just asking for a little input that's all. No disrespect to the members or to this forum. Thought we were all here for the same thing. I'm a cool guy from Boston not Brockton and I just thought he was being rude. Not here to start trouble or be labeled as a soft punk! So if anyone took offense to my last post no disrespect! 
Peace!


----------



## 263FPD

temps1 said:


> Hey guys I didn't know he was joking. I Apologize if I rubbed people the wrong way. I was just asking for a little input that's all. No disrespect to the members or to this forum. Thought we were all here for the same thing. I'm a cool guy from Boston not Brockton and I just thought he was being rude. Not here to start trouble or be labeled as a soft punk! So if anyone took offense to my last post no disrespect!
> Peace!


No one took offence, but we aren't all here for the same thing. Most of the members here are already on the job. A good number of members here, are in search of one. You "walk" in to our house, you play by our rules. We will play with you a bit to see if you are full of shit or not. At some point, you will get your questions answered. Are you sure you are not from Brockton? Your IP says otherwise.


----------



## Guest

USMCMP5811 said:


>


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> Somehow I'm REALLY glad Net Nanny is here!!


Watch it when you get home.....as it says in the intro, awesomely gross.


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> All set - thanks !!
> 
> Is it the neck cyst one? Blaaahhhh!!!!


No, middle of the back.


----------



## Foxy85

Temp, you're in a Correction's Officer Civil Service thread. Police thread it thatta way ------>


----------



## Chrysler300

temps1 said:


> Hey Foxy, two things.
> 1) I asked for positive feedback!
> 2) I did do my research but I only asked here because I was checking to see if anyone had or has first hand experience with this process!
> So in the future please show some support and let's be positive here!
> Thanks Squirt!
> 
> *Temps - I approved this so you may enjoy the group buttfucking you deserve... play nice with respected members on this board.... or GTFO !!*


2nd post and telling us to be positive and show support! 

So fine temps heres something positive,









And something for support,









Hope I was helpful enough!!!!!!!!! Good day, Sir.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Yeah, what THEY said!

I came to the party late, as usual.


----------



## Drew32

Haven't heard of anyone having better than my 96 yet, fingers crossed


----------



## niteowl1970

Drew32 said:


> Haven't heard of anyone having better than my 96 yet, fingers crossed


The people who got the two extra credit questions right have an advantage in this.


----------



## Drew32

niteowl1970 said:


> The people who got the two extra credit questions right have an advantage in this.


What were those? Name and DOB? Lol


----------



## 263FPD

Drew32 said:


> What were those? Name and DOB? Lol


No. They were;

1. What to do if you see an inmate drop the soap?

A. do nothing. 
B. Offer him lube. 
C. Face the other way and don't look
D. All of the above.

And

2. What contains more pubic hair and dingle berries? A bagged lunch or a meal made from scratch by an inmate chef if it's ordered by the CO?

A. Bring your own lunch to work. 
B. Bring your own lunch to work. 
C. Bring your own lunch to work
D. All of the above.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pahapoika

you would be surprised how many guys eat the jail food.


----------



## Guest

pahapoika said:


> you would be surprised how many guys eat the jail food.


I won't even eat drive-through food while I'm working, never mind inmate-prepared food.


----------



## niteowl1970




----------



## 263FPD

pahapoika said:


> you would be surprised how many guys eat the jail food.


Sadly,no. I wouldn't be

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lifer

263FPD said:


> No one took offence, but we aren't all here for the same thing. Most of the members here are already on the job. A good number of members here, are in search of one. You "walk" in to our house, you play by our rules. We will play with you a bit to see if you are full of shit or not. At some point, you will get your questions answered. Are you sure you are not from Brockton? Your IP says otherwise.


 As long as he isn't Richard....lol


----------



## Lifer

Delta784 said:


>


 That was fucking awful!, but I couldn't stop watching


----------



## 263FPD

Lifer said:


> As long as he isn't Richard....lol


Nope. Haven't seen DICK here lately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrysler300

List is out!!!!! Im sitting in the 1141 group, blah.....Better luck next time I guess


----------



## Drew32

List has been out, signings were last week, but just curious where you saw the list with the system down


----------



## Chrysler300

Drew32 said:


> List has been out, signings were last week, but just curious where you saw the list with the system down


http://www.csexam.hrd.state.ma.us/csexamapply/eligiblelist/view.aspx


----------

